# Any of you NF's have a STEM degree?



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> Isn't @_Mr. Meepers_ a math magician/mathematician of sorts?


I was just thinking of him. I think it's physics, though? Either math or physics.

Edit: double B.S. in physics & math, with a M.S. in math.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

No - but I absolutely love chemistry and I'd get a degree in it if there were any point in doing so.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

ENFP here.
Got a Bachelor's in History, first, and then went back for a degree in Nursing. So I got an "M" degree, eventually.


----------



## jcatenaci (Mar 28, 2014)

Philipthestone said:


> An NF attempting to get a STEM degree is just a waste of time. No wonder college is expensive. Idiots trying to get degrees they know they can't get.


Lol, this guy was a complete troll and was probably lacking in many endowments, too. Take that how you will.


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

Biochem degree.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENFJ friend - One of the top students in aerospace engineering.
A few INFPs and an ENFP in computer engineering too.


----------



## inmymind (Feb 15, 2016)

*INFJ with BS in Computer Science*



acidicwithpanic said:


> Or at least working on one?
> 
> I don't doubt that you guys are capable of making huge scientific advances and whatnot, I'm just curious about how your minds work in comparison to us NT's. I see a few scientists being typed as XNFP's and a lot of pretentious, elitist NT's would bitch about these results because "oMG, a Feeler can't PosSibly be as iNtelligent as Us ThInkerS!"
> 
> What is your degree in and/or what do you study?


My degree is a BS in Computer Science. I wish I had been aware of my personality type in high school or in junior college. If I had, I probably would not have gone that route. As it turns out, I didn't find out my type until I was in my late 40's or early 50's.

Back in Junior college, I was starting to get the hang of the Spanish language after my second semester of taking it. I wanted to take Spanish 3, but I had to get on with my math and computer courses. I ended up leaving college after 2 years. I started working in my field. I hated it at first. Then I got decent at it. Successful even. I still felt like an outcast though. I had a good, prestigious job at a young age. I ended up finishing my AA degree by going to school part-time while working. 5 or 6 years later, I went back to school while still working full-time, and finished my BS degree in computer science. Between my AA degree and BS degree, I learned to speak Spanish fluently.

In retrospect, it (computer science) was such a miss-fit for my personality type. You can imagine my chagrin when at age forty something I learned about MBPT and INFJ's. Oh my, what a mistake I had made. I am still in the Computer science industry, because really, at this point in life, how does one change careers? I am trying to work as an entrepreneur now, but the guy I am working with is not pulling his weight in the sales department. Now I feel I have 3 years into this project, and if I don't sell it, it will all be a waste. It's so depressing. I know much of my depression over the years is related to not fulfilling my true self. I have the economic pressures of making house payments, sending my girls to school, and so on. Plus, I some day want to separate from my wife. I feel so trapped.

I'm trying to work at a computer science related job, but more of a systems analyst where I design the mock-ups for the user interface portion, and/or design the interface of certain data exchanges between systems, and direct the programming portion and project managment tasks. I also have to be the DBA and Systems Administrator too. And, now, on top of that, I am going to have to figure out how to motivate the boss (and my partner) to sell our services.

If anyone has any ideas for me, I would love to hear them. I have read a ton of psychologies books and self-help stuff, but I'm still stuck. At least for now. I feel I will get out of this soon.


----------



## RNAngel94 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm ENFP doing Genetics. Two of my best friends are INFJ and ENFJ also pursuing Genetics 
I have two other friends as well who are both INFP, and are doing Medicinal Chemistry and Microbiology, respectively.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

This is all interesting to me how some of you think it would've made your lives easier to study humanities / English / social sciences instead. I've had gone through something similar right after high school when I had to make huge decisions on what and where to study. 

I had the chance to study violin performance / music composition at a conservatory in New York on a big scholarship, but turned down that option in favor of staying in my state to study forensic biochemistry. Of course I'm not saying that INTJ's cannot be as creative as IXFP's, but it requires a completely different process to come up with good material using Ni that I still haven't completely uncovered. I mean, hell, some have even typed a few of my favorite Russian composers and even Beethoven as INTJ's. The Ne-users I've worked with tend to have a natural gift at forcing good, raw compositions out and on paper. Whereas my Ni works more unpredictably and my best ideas come at the most random times. If I schedule time to write, I always have terrible writer's block and the more I try to force myself to write a verse or melody, the more mediocre it sounds and I end up leaving my desk in frustration after wasting two hours just sitting and doing nothing. So I thought it would've been even more difficult to find work as a composer after graduating. Besides, I didn't see the practicality in that when you don't need a degree to compose music for films. 

I don't doubt that I can play the violin well and I have the potential to be a better performer than I am now, but good technique and the ability to play difficult solos isn't enough to stand out and make a living. I notice that the most successful musicians break the rules of theory. But even when I try to apply some unorthodox techniques, I second-guess myself all the time because I always think that I'm not breaking the rules "correctly." I spent so much of my life following the rules and being educated in the theory part of it, that playing more experimental stuff, even jazz, feels so intimidating to me. Not quite sure if any of my functions could be related to this. 

Besides the whole aspect of finding music degrees almost useless, I just went ahead to study science/math instead because I felt more sure of myself in that area. At least I know whether or not I'm right or wrong.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Combined Double Honors Bachelor of Mathematics with majors in Computer Science and Combinatorics & Optimization.


----------



## KayleeShy (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm an ENFJ and I have a BS in physics and I took a minor in philosophy. Plus, too many years working in IT. I will admit that I'm not really good at math, physics, and most of what is covered by IT. However, I am more stubborn than a mule and intuition really helps with computers. That and being able to listen to what people say and don't say combined with a decent level of google-fu.


----------



## aquirkynerd (Mar 26, 2015)

INFP 5w6

BSc in Chemistry, minor in Physics, working on a PhD in the field of computational chemistry. Granted, I definitely take a different approach to science to NT and ST types, but I have never struggled to excel. Mind you, from personal experience, NFs seem to be few and far between, particularly as you get into more mathematical realms. Seem to gravitate towards biology and social sciences. I don't think there's a single one in Physics of my grad year and similarly few in IT, engineering, and maths. Those are real NT lairs and, oddly, home to my dearest friends.

Side note: I have always had a passion for languages and was gifted at English in school. Media, creative writing, literature and poetry analysis, it all came extraordinarily easy to me although I often presented alternative and controversial answers. Similarly, I breezed through Music at school and loved every moment. I played with the idea of studying English, but decided I would hate how contrived that course would be in college for me and how much I might restrict future students' freedom of thinking and expression in a bid to abide by music or English curricula. Any other profession with these subjects seemed too unsure and daunting, and although I wasn't quite as good at science, it was challenging enough and interesting enough and USEFUL enough to be a good choice for me.

I have a long term plan to lecture as I love teaching, but mainly to become a science writer or science communicator, as it brings a lot of my knowledge, skills, traits and interests together for something I believe to be very useful indeed.

Although I am very good at and thoroughly enjoy research and succeeding in that kind of freelance environment. So that may well be where I end up.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

INFP 5w4 here.

I finished computer engineering and now I work as a programmer. Was supposed to do c# and ASP.NET, but they "temporarily" moved me to a Java project (since I know it too) to support it and it's been like that for months.

If I were to consider more NF-ish career it would probably be some philology because I was always doing good learning languages and I like it too. I chose programming because it was my interest then and I'm still quite interested in that and maybe some web development. Or maybe I come up with an idea for some Android app? Who knows.


----------



## MrSlunk (Oct 6, 2015)

B.Sc. with Honours in Mathematics.
I've almost completed my PhD in Mathematics; specialising in Dynamical Systems.

Intuition is all about pattern recognition. Mathematics is the study of patterns. They kind of go hand in hand, at least for me.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone does somewhere. As if that actually answers your question, I personally don't.


----------

